# Automatic Shift won't go into park...



## nizmike (Oct 8, 2004)

Hello All, 

The automatic shifter on my 1992 maxima won't go all the way into park. Because of this I can't get the key out of the ignition. 

Any ideas?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Mike


----------

